# Cleaning up the backcountry....



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey everybody, 57 days till snowmaking begins at Loveland! There are a few of us interested in doing some backcountry cleanup and some help would be great. I was thinking about a day in September when we are wrapping up tourist season and have a bit more free time. There is a little cabin on Berthoud that needs some serious overhaul. Trash hauled, roof tarred/repaired, and some other general repair. Also, looking at doing some other necessary chores in the BC. This would be a good time to meet up with new folks and get ready for the season. Anyone interested, leave a note and I will try to plan a good day a bit closer to time.


----------



## trundog (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good day to me. Keep me posted and I will see if I can get away for a day. I am already so stoked and like that everyone has started count downs.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I love Berthoud. I've made many a turns over the years so I'm probrably due for a little payback. let me know when you guys are heading up there, I'd be into helping out.

cheers
Kent


----------



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll be there of I can, let me know the date. I'm in Silver Plume, I will need a ride up there if possible.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

If I am around I am in. Let me know the date.

Danny


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd like to come help too. I just moved down this way and would like to get to know Berthoud and some people that ski there. Please update this post when you know more.
Jim


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. I'm trying to swear off I-70 this year and stick to BC like Berthoud and Cameron. Just sucks that i have to take 70 to such a kick ass Backcountry area like Berthoud. The guidebook for that area makes me so stoked to ride it somemo


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I just took myself out for the next 6 weeks from an injury at work. Now it looks like the first week of October will be the next time I can get anything done. By then the fire ban should be lifted and we can have a good ole time after the work is done.
speak of peace
elija


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Bump for this event. You guys still interested?


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

getting this thang rollin again. i'm in on the weekends. i'm in silver plume and can drive a pickup-jbarker. darren


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey everyone, looks like alot of cleaning happened at the cabin by someone else, but lots of trash and little maintenence still to be taken care of. I am thinking of heading out early on Sunday AM. Loveland is hoping to open this weekend, but I am not too game on fighting with 1500 people for mediocre (and very crowded) turns. Will plan to meet at the Mountain Buzz Cafe in Georgetown around 0830 and go from there. I will supply AM coffee, trash bags, and PBR for refreshments. The Buzz is at 1200 Argentine next to the Georgetown market.
Call me at 303.906.7375 for info, ridesharing plans, or directions.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Loveland resort is opening this weekend?


----------



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

ya, loveland is trying to open this weekend, but do your self a favor and stay as far away as possible


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

No shit.. Isn't there cam on the first run to be opened?


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Loveland opening this weekend? For the reals dude? The cam shots showing a lot of bare spots on the lower, and typically they don't open till third week of Oct (at least that was the case for the last two years)


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

*hey guys*

Hey, If I dont hear anything from anyone about Sunday by tommorrow afternoon, I am making other plans. If another time works for anybody, gimme a shout. Let it snow!!!!


----------

